
How Medium's 'Paid Story Icon' Is a Dark Pattern - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/how-mediums-new-paid-story-icon-is-a-true-dark-pattern-bc08060a7836
======
CM30
Seriously guys. A tiny star icon does not make a good marker for a paid story,
and this feels like it was done as a deliberate trick to get people to click
on stories they may not have otherwise clicked on.

